# Axel Merckx TT Bike



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

I purchased this cream puff used (frame and fork) for 1500 Euros at the Merckx factory in Meise, Belgium in Nov.2003. The Merckx rep. advised that Axel allegedly rode it in the 2003 Grand Prix E. Merckx. and it had approx. 100km of total mileage when I bought it. This is what I know about the frame: The main triangle is 6/4 titanium with air foil shape tubes reminiscent of the Litespeed Blade. The rear triangle is titanium as well, but I dunno if it's 6/4 or 3/2 grade. The frame sticker reads "made in Belgium" and makes no reference of Litespeed anywhere on the frame. Remember, Litespeed and Merckx had/have an arrangement where Litespeed built all/most of Merckx's frames according to Eddy's specifications. The fork is carbon with no visible brand name on it. The measurement from the center of the bottom bracket to the center of the top tube/seat tube merge is 53cm.; however, the seat tube extends above the top tube merge to 67.2 cm, an additional 14.2 cm measured to the very top of the seat tube. The top tube bears the name "A. Merckx" and measured 56.5 cm center to center. I have no data on the seat tube angle (appears to be 74-75 degrees range) or the weight of the frame/fork. 

For those members on the panel who proclaim that the material (carbon, aluminum, steel, and titanium) of the frame is less important than the shape, diameter, and wall thickness of the pipes in terms of ride quality, I agree emphatically with you. The TT pipes(main triangle) are 2-3 times larger than my MX leader tubes; subsequently, the rigidity of the TT is dramitically higher vs. my MX leader, which boasts the stiffest bottom bracket available in a steel frame. On smooth roads, the TT bike ride quality is plush, but on bumpy roads and surfaces with potholes, cracks, etc., you feel every vibration rattle through your entire body. It's readily apparant that the TT bike was not designed for comfort; it was built for speed.


----------



## j-son (Jul 16, 2002)

Neat bike. How did you stumble across it?


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

*reply to j-son*



j-son said:


> Neat bike. How did you stumble across it?


my mom is Belgian and owns a condo in Brussels approx. 10km from the Merckx factory. Over the last 20 years, I've purchased a total of five frames from the factory, 2 corsa extra, 2 MX leaders and the time trial frame. The acquisition of the TT frame/fork was serendipity. I told the Merckx rep. that I was interested in a TT/triathlon bike. He advised me that a frame/fork (SC Chrono model) could be built and shipped to Ca. in 6 weeks for 3000 Euros, approx. 3200 dollars in 2003. I responded with a thanks but no thanks due to the exorbitant cost and my financial situation at the time. As I was heading for the door, the rep. asked me if I would be interested in purchasing a used A. Merckx TT frame/fork. I acknowledged with an exuberant yes, and the rep brought out the frame/fork you see in the pictures. He told me he would sell it for 1500 Euros as is. I snatched it immediatley. It hibernated under my bed for 6 months until I had the funding to build it in the Spring of 2004.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Sure looks like a LS Blade*

"Made in Belgium" doesn't mean that the frame was built there - it could have been assembled and painted in Belgium. It sure looks like a LS Blade to me.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

*I agree, but....*



Kerry Irons said:


> "Made in Belgium" doesn't mean that the frame was built there - it could have been assembled and painted in Belgium. It sure looks like a LS Blade to me.


Just for clarification purposes, are you saying that the pipes could be from litespeed, but the welding (assembled) and the paint job occured in Belgium? I agree with you about the similarities between my TT bike and the LS Blade in terms of the main triangle pipes diameter and airfoil shape; however, my seat tube angle is more relaxed and the seat tube cut out is dramatically enhanced compared to the LS Blade. What's your take?


----------



## tomapaterson (2 mo ago)

Kerry Irons said:


> *Sure looks like a LS Blade*
> 
> "Made in Belgium" doesn't mean that the frame was built there - it could have been assembled and painted in Belgium. It sure looks like a LS Blade to me.


In this case the Made in Belgium sticker does mean the frame was built there.
Tubes from Litespeed, welded together in Belgium I have one of Chris Boardman's GAN titanium road frames that I bought for 600 Euro from the Merckx factory attic. The showroom employee, Manu, measured me for a custom-sized frame. Shipping to the USA was "political" due to import agreements but "I have a bike upstairs that will fit you", with a very long top tube compared to seat tube and it turned out to be one of the old blue GAN titanium team frames, with number hanger.
Manu showed me the build sheet (wish I had thought to ask for a copy!) with CB's name on it from a drawer in a desk that overlooked the factory floor. When I said "Oh, a Litespeed!" he became a little indignant-- "We build that one here!". Since have seen reference to the fact that Merckx did have a person doing ti welding in his factory.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

A 17 year old mystery deepens ....

Litespeed made all of Merck's titanium bikes.


----------

